

Philip K Dick's Hollywood - gnosis
http://www.philipkdickfans.com/hollywood/hollywoo.htm

======
jseliger
I get an error that says "your browser is under attack." Beware.

~~~
gnosis
Weird. I get no such error in Opera on Linux. What browser/OS are you using?

